# Dual Lan, was braucht es? Sinnvoll?



## PeterJCI (28. Juli 2011)

Moechte mein 755 System mit einem 1155 abloesen, dabei stehlt sich mir die Frage ein Board mit Dual Lan zu kaufen oder nicht. D.h. ein Board mit zwei Lan Anschluessen, beide Anschluesse werden mit dem Router verbunden, in meinem Fall eine FritzBox 7390. Die beiden Anschluesse verhalten sich dann wie ein Anschluss jedoch mit doppeltem Durchsatz. Verstehe ich das richtig so? Was brauche ich, abgesehen von einem Board mit diesem Feature sonst noch (denke dabei an ein Asrock Fatal1ty Z68 Professional Gen3)? Habe ein Kabelanschluss mit 25'000 Kbit/s Down- und 2'500 Kbit upload. Bringt dass was ueberhaupt oder ist das nur ein Marketing Gag? Ist natuerlich zum Online Gamen gedacht, Bf2 und dann 3. Ist die FritzBox speziell einzurichten? Muss damit noch auf was spezielles geachtet werden etc.?


----------



## Jared566 (28. Juli 2011)

Dual Gigabit halte ich nur bei Servern für interessant. 

Und wie ich das lese, erhoffst du dir von dem Dual Gigabit Lan besseres Internet?

kleines Rechenbeispiel: 

1x Gigabit am pc entsprechen ~120MegaByte/s. 

dein Internet:

25000KiloBit/s entsprechen ~3,125MegaByte/s.

Also könntest du mit deinem Internet Anschluss nicht mal eine 100mbit/s Netzwerkkarte auslasten 

Ich finde DualGigabit erst interessant, wenn du mehrer Clients hast die auf den Server gleichzeitig zugreifen. Dabei muss aber der Server auch die Festplattenperformance haben.

Aber wenn du es dennoch machen willst, kannst du das gerne tun. Dabei musst du nichts weiter an der FritzBox ändern, sondern auf deinem Rechner einstellen wie die Netzwerkkarten sich verhalten sollen. Bsp. Könntest du die Bündeln, damit hättest du dann die doppelte Leistung an deinem PC (also ~240MegaByte/s).

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir das ausführlich Darstellen.

Mfg Jared


----------



## der_knoben (28. Juli 2011)

WieJared schon richtig sagt, du hast eine 25MBit Inet Leitung und kannst damit keine 100MBit Leitung auslasten. VOn daher nutzen dir 2 GBit Anschlüsse noch weniger.


----------



## PeterJCI (29. Juli 2011)

Dacht's ich mirs doch, eine Marketingsache. Dann werd ich mir wohl eher das Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 zu legen. Ein Gedanke noch dazu, somit erhoeht dieses Dual Lan den Datendurchsatz, wie sieht es mit der Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit aus? Kann das Dual Lan einen positiven Einfuss auf die Pingzahl haben? Beim Monitor gibt es ja den Input Lag. Ein Bildschirm mit einem hohen Imput Lag zeigt z.B. eine Mausbewegung verzoegert an, das kann in einem shooter game natuerlich sehr unangenehm sein. Gibt es sowas auch bei der Internetverbindung, kann ein Dual Lan eine positive Wirkung auf die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit haben?


----------



## Jimini (29. Juli 2011)

Nein. Der einzige Vorteil ist hier, dass du zum beispiel in zwei Netzen unterwegs sein kannst (Router oder bei einer DMZ, Demilitarized Zone), oder bequem deine Internetverbindung an einen anderen PC weiterreichen kannst (ICS, Internet Connection Sharing). Beim Spielen wird das keinen Einfluss haben, da würde ich Dual LAN nicht als Kaufargument nehmen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## PeterJCI (29. Juli 2011)

ok, danke für die Infos, somit ist der Fall klar...


----------

